# Concentrate Stash



## playa4life (22/12/17)

Good day family
So I have this list of concentrates below and need suggestions on what I can pix using what I have without having to buy more concentrates now. I've tried ELR but it keeps on giving me single flavours or flavours where I'm a concentrate short. Let me know about your tried and tested mixes using the below list of flavours.

Thanx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (22/12/17)

playa4life said:


> Good day family
> So I have this list of concentrates below and need suggestions on what I can pix using what I have without having to buy more concentrates now. I've tried ELR but it keeps on giving me single flavours or flavours where I'm a concentrate short. Let me know about your tried and tested mixes using the below list of flavours.
> 
> Thanx
> ...


Hi playa, think the problem is that most of those flavors are more inclined to be used as bases rather than key notes. But I'm not the most clued up guy on this topic, so hoping the gurus chip in as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/17)

Go to the kitchen and make me a sandwich

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Try 
4-6% CAP Vbic
4-6% TFA strawberry 
And perhaps 2% TFA Marshmallow

Also there are a ton of strawberry milk recipes you could possibly make I'm just not 100% on the percentages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (23/12/17)

Wayne uses a cream stone of 4.5 TFA Cheesecake GC, 2% TFA VBIC and Cap Super Sweet to taste. I guess you could sub Cap VBIC at same percentage, NY Cheesecake maybe a tad lower (3.5%) and then add any of your top notes. A standard mix of Ripe at 4% with Cap Sweet Strawb at 4% should give you a passable strawb cream. But you could equally use Tangerine or Peach at 5%. Maybe add a touch of Vanilla Swirl (1-2%) to change it up a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

